# is the tivo service down?



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

i can't watch any of my recorded shows on my tivo bolt....spinning blue circle (hydra interface) and then does nothing. last time this happened was due to tivo issues. which is pretty insane that you can't watch recorded shows when the service has issues. i will never buy another tivo product again (oh wait, they probably aren't making any more anyway!)


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Just try disconnecting from the internet.

How much do you want for your TiVo?

-KP


----------



## vbgregg (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I agree that it's pretty bad when previously recorded shows cannot be viewed without successful communication with the mothership.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> Just try disconnecting from the internet.


Thank you for the advice. I turned off the WiFi and the problem went away. When I turned it back on an hour later, there were still some lingering problems that seem to have gone away after a few more minutes.

This seems like an odd issue since the WiFi was not even being used at the time. Do you know the cause of this problem?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I had issues with the infamous spinning circle from spotty internet tonight. Not sure if it was my internet or TiVo's servers causing it. My Bolt is hardwired via CAT6 on a gig connection.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

When we saw these same problems a year or two ago, the issue was absolutely related to the accessing TiVo servers. We found that just disconnecting the TiVo from the internet solved the issues. 

The actual problem could be internet or TiVo server issues, but the results are the same - if your TiVo box thinks it should be able to access the mother ship for downloading unwanted garbage and it can't, then it becomes impossible to use. If it cannot even see the internet, then it just functions normally (at least until it runs out of programming data!).


----------

